# Beware of tall pine snow and ice manage



## taylortscm (Nov 1, 2013)

Anyone looking for sub work in dupage county il there is a company called lawn and snow enforcement they have changed their name to tall pine snow and ice manage, they are located in elmhurst il

owners are kevin teichen, michell daniels and walt teichen

they ripped off every sub last year and paid nobody. They owe me $7,000 and the other 10 subs much more 

google kevin teichen claims he a sima member

you have been warned


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Do they have the same customers? 

Start knocking on doors telling them you haven't been paid. 

As many times as I've heard this name on here, I can't believe there is anybody left for him to screw over.

Don't get me started on the SIMA thing.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I Google'd Kevin Teichen http://www.bing.com/search?q=kevin ...=-1&sk=&cvid=56e4555266cf49538210c49d233b8d20 and if it's the same guy it would explain a lot......


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

BUFF;1865938 said:


> I Google'd Kevin Teichen http://www.bing.com/search?q=kevin ...=-1&sk=&cvid=56e4555266cf49538210c49d233b8d20 and if it's the same guy it would explain a lot......


I found the same thing....


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Sounds like a great guy to work for.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1865938 said:


> I Google'd Kevin Teichen http://www.bing.com/search?q=kevin ...=-1&sk=&cvid=56e4555266cf49538210c49d233b8d20 and if it's the same guy it would explain a lot......


Tried you link but kept taking me to Bing, not google.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1866058 said:


> Tried you link but kept taking me to Bing, not google.


Really that's the best you can come up with.........

Being a old guy Google covers an inquiry using the internet in my world. I guess I should have said I Binged him.:laughing:


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

BUFF;1866085 said:


> Really that's the best you can come up with.........
> 
> Being a old guy Google covers an inquiry using the internet in my world. I guess I should have said I Binged him.:laughing:


I am still tired. 

One thing I don't get is why don't people do some research before going out and subbing for other companies? I do complete background searches on tenants and they are only capable of getting behind a couple of grand if I am not paying attention. Yet these guys are getting screwed out of thousands even tens of thousands. Most these companies people complain about have a long history of screwing subs over.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

kimber750;1866098 said:


> I am still tired.
> 
> One thing I don't get is why don't people do some research before going out and subbing for other companies? I do complete background searches on tenants and they are only capable of getting behind a couple of grand if I am not paying attention. Yet these guys are getting screwed out of thousands even tens of thousands. Most these companies people complain about have a long history of screwing subs over.


I have D&B's done on all my commercial accounts ( I Binged it for you..http://www.bing.com/search?q=d&b&form=DLRDF8&pc=MDDR&src=IE-SearchBox ) , for resi's I'm more lax but I'm also not out big dollars. It also helps having a good friend that has a lawyer wife to send out a nasty-gram if needed.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

BUFF;1866085 said:


> Being a old guy Google covers an inquiry using the internet in my world. I guess I should have said I Binged him.:laughing:


Careful, that's what got the guy in trouble.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Mark Oomkes;1866144 said:


> Careful, that's what got the guy in trouble.


I'm sure there's more to it than that.........


----------



## PlowinMD (Feb 3, 2004)

Sounds like the same scammer down in Va. Perfect Cut Grounds Maintenance LLC under the name of Nick Lopez. Owes many subs thousands since last winter. Never shows up in court but the stupid judgment doesn't pay us! He knows how to work around the legal system to scam the subs. Now we're working on a secret mission to get him out of his business and pay us the monies that we all have families to feed. He'll be on the most wanted fugitive list soon.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Not so
If defendant fails to show they loose there case

Does he have to pay you, no

You will first get an option to appeal the case
If nether party does , it is sent to collection

Does he have to pay yet? no, and he never has to
Unless

You go after it
You then file again with the judge who presided over the case,
A" notice of entry and docketing of judgement "
Does he have to pay yet. Nope

He will then give you a "writ of execution"
That will command the sheriff to satisfy said judgement

Now does he pay.
Not yet

You can now have the sheriff seize it out of any and all of their bank accounts

Or you can go after their wages.

Been there, done that.
I took it out of there personal savings accounts he never did pay me, I took it


----------



## PlowinMD (Feb 3, 2004)

SnoFarmer;1866893 said:


> Not so
> If defendant fails to show they loose there case
> 
> Does he have to pay you, no
> ...


Interesting concept that I'm not aware of. Have to look into that and see if it can be done. I'll be forwarding this to all the subs on my end that he owes. I appreciate your input!


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

I sued in civil court, every steep costs money, but if you win you get it from the defendant 
I sued For 8k and won 

Of course I won or I couldn't get the money

Ps the writ is good for 85days then you have to file it again 
And the judgment stays on the books for 10 years
Or until it is satisfied .


----------



## plowwithdodge (Sep 19, 2011)

*Contractor doesn't pay*

I commented on this exact same topic in another thread. If you know the contractor or person is not going to pay or show up, go to your state's court website and look for self-help page. Do the work yourself and save some money. A lawyer told me he would take my case but charge me $6,000 another one told me he would charge me 25%. It is a PITA that has been going on since March, but if he doesn't respond by Monday the 24th he has an arrest warrant.


----------

